# (for MLP Fans) Design your own pony and/or Cutie Mark



## CJBlazer

Okay, I am not sure if this is the best place to put this, but here I go.

This thread is where, as the title states, you can create your own My Little Pony pony designs. If you are not in the pony-creating mood, you can also make your own Cutie Mark. Either way, these forms are what you will be required to give:

For Ponies:


> Name:
> Gender:
> Type:
> Height:
> Mane Color
> Mane Style:
> Body Color:
> Tail Style:
> Accessories (optional)
> Cutie Mark:
> Other Details:



For Cutie Marks:


> Picture and/or Description:
> Special Talent:


My pony

Name: Nightmane
Gender: Male
Type: Unicorn
Height: the size of Luna
Mane Style: straight and cut short
Mane Color: Gray
Body Color: black
Tail Style: straight
Accessories: has a gold necklace around his neck
Cutie Mark: a gray skull
Other Details: None

My Cutie Mark
Picture:





Special Talent: to rule the undead


----------



## DarkAura

(The height for ponies the size of the mane cast is 4 feet.)


*Name:* Sea Shy
*Gender:* Female
*Type:* Filly Alicorn
*Height:* 3 feet, size for fillies
*Mane Color:* Light green
*Mane Style:* Short neat hair; it spans out at the bottom and curves at the two corners of the end.
*Body Color:* Sky blue
*Tail Style:* Same color and style as mane.
*Cutie Mark:* Three Rain drops
*Other Details:* Her eyes are like Fluttershy's. Her wings are small like Scootaloo's. Her horn is as small as Sweetie Belle's.

*Cutie Mark Meaning:* She controls the sea with her magic and her wings (She flaps her wings to blow some water away).


----------



## CJBlazer

Those two sound awesome!!!


----------



## Luxcario

I should do this. I might when I have some more ideas.


----------



## CJBlazer

Another Pony I shall add!!!

Name: Geo
Gender: Male
Type: Earth Pony
Height: average height ( four feet)
Mane Color: tan
Mane Style: straight, medium-cut
Body Color: brown
Tail Style: straight
Accessories (optional): None
Cutie Mark: a stone
Other Details: 


Another Cutie Mark as well

Picture






Talent: strong and knows how to mine for gems


----------



## Flora

Name: Flower Doll (hahaha just realized this might work as a pony name!)
Gender: Female
Type: Earth Pony
Height: A little shorter; 3'8"?
Mane Color: Red maybe? 
Mane Style: Short-ish and a bit wavy
Body Color: A bright-green but not neon green (because agh)
Tail Style: Like the mane, just more wavy
Accessories: Glasses because nerd pony XD maybe an ankle bracelet?
Cutie Mark: Flowers (described below)
Other Details: None

	 	 		 			 				Picture and/or Description: three Flowers (blue, yellow, and purple) arranged in a triangly shape 
Special Talent: Florist pony; takes care of flowers lots


----------



## DarkAura

*Name:* Dark Aura (Yay!)
*Gender:* Female
*Type:* Alicorn
*Height:* 4 feet, medium size
*Mane Color:* Black
*Mane Style:* Long and curls upward at the bottom
*Body Color:* Dark Purple
*Tail Style:* Same color and style as mane.
*Cutie Mark:* Black Sphere
*Other Details:* Her eyes are always calmly closed.

*Cutie Mark Meaning:* the Dark Sphere IS dark aura.

*History:* After Luna became Nightmare Moon, Dark Aura was in charge of the moon (Story book was wrong about Celestia taking care of both jobs). When Nightmare Moon became Luna again, Celestia told Dark Aura to be Luna's understudy if Luna became Nightmare Moon again.


----------



## Noctowl

Name: Ruffled
Gender: Female
Type: Pegasus 
Height: Same height as the main cast.
Cutie Mark: Psychologist's couch, or sometimes a cake. I can't decide.
Special talent: Helping people. Or baking cakes.

Sorry, I changed it again. I normally doodle this version, but without the coat. I also made a ponysona for my boyfriend, though I've not drawn it online yet.

Name: Probably just Sam, or Runningfast.
Gender: Male
Type: Earth pony
Height: Same size as main cast
Mane Color: Brown
Mane Style: Short. Also spiky at the bottom. I'd have to draw it to explain I think.
Body Color: Tan or light brown
Tail Style: Short, with a few spiky bits on the end
Cutie Mark: A tennis racket or a shoe.
Other Details: He hates being a pony.


----------



## Dannichu

My friend Ruth designed Pony-me. Here! Or, as drawn by me, here. I'm the yellow one, Ruth (who is, unsurprisingly, Welsh) is the red dragon, and the grey one is Mhals. We have happy adventures with the rest of my RL friends, who also have pony versions of themselves (whether they want to or not).


----------



## Aenrhien

I did a doodle of my pony OC a while back. Clicky if you care to see.

Name: Crimson Wings ((still hammering out a better name here
Gender: male
Type: pegasus
Height: average
Mane Color: black with red tips
Mane Style: see link
Body Color: black (feathers of his wings are red tipped)
Tail Style: again, see link
Accessories: occasionally wears a dog collar
Cutie Mark: a red feather quill dipped in red ink
Other Details: none


----------



## Luxcario

Name: Nature Power
Gender: Female
Type: Earth Pony
Height: Average
Mane Color: Red (ever so slightly brown)
Mane Style: In plaits
Body Color: Dark green
Tail Style: Big and bushy
Accessories Green bracelets on each leg, a green outfit covering up cutie mark
Cutie Mark: A leaf
Other Details: N/A

Cutie Mark Picture:  





Special Talent: to command nature and make sure it's all in order~

Aaand here's a picture.








Let's make another one.

Name: Throwing Stars (hover over username)
Gender: Male
Type: Earth pony
Height: A bit taller than average
Mane Color: Silver
Mane Style: Straight and short
Body Color: Dark blue
Tail Style: Bushy and messy
Accessories: Silver ankle bracelets
Cutie Mark: A throwing star
Other Details: N/A

Cutie Mark Picture: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Special Talent: Agility/power (basically a ninja pony, XD)


----------



## Automata heart

Name: starlight lace
Gender: female
Type: pagasus
Height: same size as luna
Mane Color: twilight blue
Mane Style: big curls 
Body Color: white/silver
Tail Style: big curls 
Accessories: lots of ear-rings
Cutie Mark: a pink rose
Other Details: has a huge soft bow in her mane and at the base of her tail.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Name: Flare Bang
Gender: Stallion
Type: Unicorn
Height: Pony-sized
Mane Color: Red-orange
Mane Style: Spiky, sorta fire shaped. Goes from light-orange to dark-red going up.
Body Color: Black
Tail Style: Like a short fuse
Accessories (optional)
Cutie Mark: Three fireworks, one red and big, one green and medium, and one small and blue
Special Talent: Pyrotechnics. (Specifically fireworks)


----------



## Charles

Name: Storm Chaser
Gender: Stallion
Type: Pegasus
Height: 5'9"
Mane Color: Red, with orange tips on his bangs.
Mane Style: Slightly long bangs, spikey/messy in the back. 
Body Color: Maroon.
Tail Style: Medium-length, messy tail.
Accessories: Sometimes wears a cord necklace with a bronze medallion on it, and a cuff around his left front leg with a piece of turquoise on it.
Cutie Mark: A comet with a red core. The tail is shaped like a lightning bolt.





Special Talent: Perseverance and strength.


----------



## Frostagin

Name: Frostagin
Gender: Filly
Type: Pegasus
Height: Bout the same as Rainbow Dash.
Mane Color: Golden.
Mane Style: Curly but not overly so. Think kind of like Prince Blueblood.
Body Color: Dark blue.
Tail Style: Same as mane.
Accessories (optional): Necklace with dragon charm.
Cutie Mark: Blue magic sparkle, but not exactly like Twilight's. (She can use magic despite not being a unicorn.)
Other Details: She has dragon wings instead of regular wings.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Name: Radburn
Gender: Male (Stallion)
Type: Unicorn
Height: 4 and a half feet
Mane Color: Orange with yellow bangs
Mane Style: Short and thick, kind of floofy, hangs just below his horn in the front. Also has a small goatee.
Body Color: Red-ish
Tail Style: Short, raised slightly, wavy/fluffy. Same colors as mane.
Accessories (optional): Wears a tan outfit and green vest, the outfit has a pocket near his flank. Also wears green-ish framed glasses.
Cutie Mark: An open book.
Other Details: He's also seen in a blue denim vest without his outfit. He also frequents the Ponyville library and is sometimes a smart-alek (hence the book cutie mark).

Oh, almost forgot. Here's a couple pics. (It's only Pony Creator pics, but I'm doing a drawn version of the outfit one on my own time and I might switch it with this one once I can get it onto a computer/flash drive.)











Edits: Got pictures working and added a little description thing I missed.


----------



## Zero Moment

I am slowly but steadily working on drawing my ponysona (and by that I mean I'm horribly procrastinating at it)


----------



## surskitty

I'm not sure I'd have a cutie mark.
using this I ended up with


----------



## sv_01

I'm not a MLP fan, but I tried it out anyway, and there are Homestuck troll horns available!



I had to make the picture smaller because of the attachment limit.


----------



## Fire_Rising

My Pony
Name: Zapping Fire
Gender: Female
Type:Pegasus
Height:about 2 feet taller than Rainbow Dash
Mane Color: Red With Black streaks
Mane Style: Short dosent go below the bottom of the star on the head pointed forward 
on the neck its jaggerd at the bottom looks a bit messy
Body Color:Black
Tail Style:Straight and messy and its black with red streaks spiked at the bottom 
Accessories (optional):Fire nail pattern
Cutie Mark:cloud with a fire  lightning bolt coming out of it
Other Details: Pet is A mythical FireBird that is red with black tail and wing feathers. 
i added these details in
Lives: CloudsDale and has a home in Ponyville 
Speed:Very Fast and agile able to do anything in seconds.
Wings: Black but every other feather is Red
Body:yes its black but it has some tattoos that look like lightning bolts but the colour of fire.




Picture and/or Description:Cloud with a lightning bolt with Fire surronding it and In it 
Special Talent: Fast (just like the spread of fire) able to do the fire walk and trail which no pony else has ever heard of but that was up till when this pony did it. 
Sorry theres no picture i will put one up soon

Oh i just forgot one for my boyfriend
His pony
Name: Runnig_River
Gender:Male
Type:Pegasus
Height:0.5 of a foot taller than my one 
Mane Color:Dark Blue
Mane Style:Flowing But re styled with spiked ends
Body Color:Brilliant sea Green 
Tail Style:Flowing with spiked ends its light blue
Accessories (optional):None
Cutie Mark:Water storm
Other Details: Has a pet KingFisher which is enchanted
these i added
Eye Colour:Sea Green
Wings: Sea Green but every other feather is light blue
Tattoo:Water Swirls

Cutie Mark
Description:A Wave with swirls around
Special talent:Able to create a water storm at any time and is able to  do the water run which no ponyelse can do and hadnt herd of til this  pony did 
there you go 
sorry no picture i will put one up soon


----------



## Fire_Rising

Eye Colour for my one:Red

---

oh and they both have a horn as well as wings

---

when i put tattoo i couldnt do that on the pony maker so i put something else instead

---







---

thres the picture for mine above

---

oops hang on 





can you see it this one or the one two above

---






Can you see this one


----------



## surskitty

There's an edit button that looks kind of like 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 this.  Please use it.  Also you keep just linking to the pony creator rather than saving an image from that and uploading that.


----------



## Aisling

b/c nobody visits my art thread anymore :((( (it's ok i never update it anyway)









since I'm gonna be a teacher I decided my cutie mark should also be happy flowers. They're lily-of-the-valleys because I am a may flower
any name suggestions? nvm I really like May Flower as a name so that's my ponysona's name now. Could still use one for my boyfriend though I don't trust him with not coming up with a trolly stupid one


----------



## chaucer

name:
gender: male
type: Pegasus
height: slightly taller than mane six
mane color: teal and black
mane style: around shoulder length. not too short. preferably longer something similar to vinyl scratch. 
body color: white
tail style: medium length. staight. similar to rainbow dash.
Accessories: none
cutie mark: white wings with a lightning bolt between
other details: fastest flyer ever. great wings and loves to fly more than anything
lives: cloudsdale 

best of luck


----------



## octobr

I can't be bothered to do that whole form thing :B so instead you get this







perminerelle and fossil freeze now i'm gonna c/p from my original post talking about them

Perminerelle (based, of course, off the word ‘permineralize,’ which is a type of fossilization in which basically minerals enforce an existing structure — this is the same type of thing that brings about petrified wood) is kind of a Big Nerd. As you can tell by the standard geologist khaki vest and earth-ward stare. She’s kind of adorable, though; she has problems with babbling, as many scientists do, but can talk better about her work to children than she can to her age group. Except for other geologists. Because she has to have someone to get wasted on cider with. (This is also a geologist tradition. I’m not kidding.)

Her color scheme comes from common colors found in petrified wood. Bright reds and oranges, milky whites, bands of yellow. It’s also where her cutie mark is from. It’s a polished piece of petrified wood, like those that can be taken from the Petrified Forest in Mareizona.

I had to settle for her hair, though — I mean I was of course using the pony generator, I can’t draw for poop — really I have this idea of it being frizzy and kinky which is why she pulls it into ponytails and braids. Her main was especially hard … I’m thinking it all goes to one side and she has three loose braids in to keep it tame, each looking something like this. She still has to magic it behind her ears all the time though. Such a pain!

And on the right is Fossil Freeze, who is the Selerikhan Pony. But in the land of Equestria, there’s a little thing called magic. So two things are different: one, he’s not in pieces. Two, he’s back alive! … … It’s not the best existence. But at least they had the foresight to help him not get hungry and all that.

Anyway, he’s a little distant. I mean, wouldn’t you be? He’s in entirely the wrong time and he’s got no freaking head. But he’s not mean, just a little confused. It takes a bit to get through to him, but he does make an attempt to help out scientists when he can. Communicating is difficult — he can see, thanks to magic (shh i do what i want), so he’s learning to write, which is awkward at best with hooves and not fingers or magic, and he’s gotten good at gesturing, but. Trying to explain to scientists that yeah, when he was around the first time he and his family lived over there and there were diamond dogs hiding in that cave and there used to be a forest here till this fire happened but not having the ability to words is really frustrating. Alas.

He chills out (hah ah hahaha joke) with Perminerelle because she thinks he’s just great and she talks to him like a normal pony even if that means she just kind of babbles about fossils and her brothers to him. They’re pals! … Or something.

idk fossil freeze's cutie mark yet tho

also there is azure mantle who is . a blue ringed octopony because again i do what i want. i guess ey're a flashy arrogant jerk except despite eir best efforts ey're really kind of likeable


----------



## Zero Moment

How does this pony Spike look? (Code: 1E2S0060107F3FCC9EFEF70000000FE2AUI1837100000000X132A04400B21E211132A04400B21E)

EDIT: 



Spoiler: Looks like Spike has been playing dress-up with Sweetie Belle



26201A1089B47338255B250CD9BD0B9E78D24146864B28EDB383CC7055E8329113EF628139B1


----------



## butterfly0035

Name: Star Wishes
Gender: Female
Type: Unicorn
Height: Average
Mane Color: Bright pink with grey/ purple streaks
Mane style: Bouncy curls
Body color: Dark purple
Tail style: Simalar to mane
Accessories: ( mandatory ) Diamond/ Crystal charm necklace
Cutie Mark: Crystal Shards
Magic Aura: White
 Other Details: Feisty, Rebellious, obsessed with crystals and gems


----------



## butterfly0035

Forgot special talent it is gem finding


----------



## butterfly0035

Star Heart?


----------



## starspotter

name: starspotter
gender: female
type: pegasus
height: average
mane color: yellow with a hint of blond
mane style: like spitfire's 
body color: white
tail style: similar to mane but a little short
accessories:none
cutie mark:ring of red fire
magic aura:white gold
other details:brave,fun loving,fearless,protective,has manny secrets

eyes glow when healing or using magic.it sounds imposible but it isnt with her

famous quotes: "I have lost more things than you will ever lose"


----------



## Michael Myers

Name:Sunnoral (Sunny) Floralise
Gender:Male
Type:Unicorn
Height:5'7
Mane Color:Dark Brown
Mane Style:Short, spiked in the back and longer in the front
Body Color:Baby blue/a hint of pink
Tail Style:Wavy and Rainbow Dash like
Accessories (optional):Green Brown Army cap
Cutie Mark:Rainbow Lotus Flower
Other Details:Eyes fade from brown to green to silver


----------



## Michael Myers

> Picture and/or Description: Rainbow Lotus Flower
> Special Talent:Making Friends and making people laugh


----------



## waffledoctor87

Name: King Dark Blaze
Gender: Theoretically stallion, but does not follow your laws of gender
Type: Alicorn/Changeling
Height: about the same as Queen Chrysalis
Mane Color: Mostly orange with red and yellow streaking through, like a fire
Mane Style: Ragged, also like a fire
Body Color: Pure charcoal black with occasional red "ember dots"
Tail Style: Also like a fire.
Accessories (optional) Holes in legs/horn/wings just like Queen Chrysalis, but they're filled with fire
Cutie Mark: None, changelings can't have them
Other Details: Wings are made of fire yet still work
Special Talent: Unlike most Changelings, can transform others as well; can manipulate fire


----------



## KittyCookiesYum

Name: Ravine Twist
Gender: Female
Type: Pegasus!
Height: 5 foot
Mane Color: Mint green and scarlett
Mane Style: Kinda like Rainbow Dash's, but more simpler
Body Color: White
Tail Style: Like RD's, but simpler

Picture and/or Description: 3 tornados made of lightning (Might be shown...)
Special Talent: Wind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry for Ravine's image...


----------

